# Killer-bilt thin water @ hfs



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Win the first KILLER-BILT THIN WATER ROD @ the www.houstonfishingshow.com

Just pick a number between 0-500 and select which rod you want from the 3 Rods below(EX: 299/6'6" Tails Rod).... The 2Cooler that picks the exact or closest number WITHOUT going over wins....Tie goes to the 2Cooler that picked first...Ends FEB 29 th first day of fishing show....we'll post winning number on this thread. Note...Only one pick per 2Cooler

Winner selects from:

6'6" Tails Rod
6'6" Topwater Rod
6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

387.

I want the 6'6 Tails.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

369/ tops n tails 6'9"


-mac-


----------



## nitsujnitsuj (Mar 24, 2009)

144

6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

6'6 rod... #269


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

226/6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

67/6'9" Tops and tail rod


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

402 6'9" tops and tails. thanks


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

347 tops and tails


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

270/6'6" Topwater Rod

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

86/ tops n tails


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

189 6'9" Tops N Tails


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

243/6'9" Tops and Tails


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*454, 6'9" tops n tails*_


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

24 - tops and tails, please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

308. Tails


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

88/ 6'9" tops n tails


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

199


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

6'6" Tails 283


----------



## lairdoglencairn (Aug 26, 2011)

412/6'9" Tops and tail rod


----------



## Dampy (Oct 3, 2011)

44 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

327/Topwater Rod


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

333 6'9" tops& tails


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Number 13 with the 6'-9" tops and tails rod.

Thanks to TTF :biggrin:. . . . .

Happy Fishin'
chicken


----------



## long shot (Sep 23, 2006)

35 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

74 

6'9" tops/tails


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

317 for the 6'9" tops/tails


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

210/6'9" tops and tails


----------



## Hesser (Jan 23, 2012)

#37 for the 6'9"


----------



## lpzfishinmaniac (Jul 24, 2007)

103- 6'6" Topwater Rod


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

499 Tops & Tails


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

76/6'6" Tails


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

2 Tops and Tails rod please!


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

312
6 6 tops YEA!!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

228/6'6" Topwater Rod


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

i pick,,,122,,,anyone of those fine rods will be fine...but 6ft 9 better longer casts


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

302 6'6 tails


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

113 6'9" Tops/tails rod


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

325/6'9" Topwater Rod


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

#47

6'9" tops and tails


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

#333
6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

111


----------



## snagltoothfrecklefish (Jul 27, 2004)

401


----------



## CRC (May 18, 2011)

213
6'9" tops and tails


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

321
6.9 tops & tails


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

187 murder lol 
6'9" top n tail


----------



## dlg (Jul 30, 2011)

391
Tops & Tails


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

267 6'9"


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

193/6'6" Tails


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

131
6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

450.. 6ft 9 tops and tails!!


----------



## jjd79 (Aug 18, 2005)

Number 79, 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

357 six-nine


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

237/ 6'9" t&t


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

229- tops & tails 6'9


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

#5 6'6" tails rod


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

77


6' 9" tops tails


----------



## SoDak Hunter (Sep 23, 2009)

22 6'9 tops n tails


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

118 - 6-9 Tops & Tails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

251 ---- 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

*373 6'9" Tops and Tails*


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

185 

Tops N Tails


----------



## pinche perro (Jun 5, 2010)

13


----------



## dave300 (Jan 15, 2012)

389 6'9" t&t...


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

#11 6'6" Tails


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

235 6'9" top n tails


----------



## phly phisher (Dec 31, 2006)

50
6'9" tops n tails


----------



## seaark (May 23, 2010)

2 , top


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

*#218 ** 6'9" Tops and Tails*


----------



## unpredictable (Jul 28, 2011)

383/6'9" tops & tails


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

8, 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

6' 9"

Tops/Tails

466


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

396

6' 9"

Tops and tails.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

0 6'6 topwater rod


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

444 tops and tails


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

313 tops and tails


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

59
tops


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

355 Tops and Tails...thanks for the chance Tal!


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

113-6"9 tops


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*407*

407
Top Water of course


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

287 6' 9" tops and tails


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

433 tops & tails


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

229 6' 9" tops and tails


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

146 tops n tails.


----------



## bjt7290 (Apr 23, 2007)

8 6'9"


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

349; 6'9 tops and tails


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

17 6"9 tops & tails


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

374/ 6'6" Tails.


----------



## Phat-Tuesday (Feb 18, 2012)

263/ 6'6" Topwater.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

252 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

#365 ...6'6" top


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

54- 6'6" topwater


----------



## 10thMountain_Alex (Oct 11, 2011)

69/ 6'9" top n tails rod


----------



## krkincannon (Mar 18, 2010)

345 6'6" tails


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

169 6'9 Tops/Tails


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

23 Top and Tails 6'9"


----------



## masonb (Mar 31, 2010)

113

tops n tails


----------



## 152fishincrew (May 10, 2011)

155 6'9" t&t


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

77 6'6" topwater


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

231/6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*22*

22. I want the 6'6" rod


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

297
The 6'9" tops & tails rod.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

#17 and the 6'9" Tops and Tails...........counted 9 duplicate#'s


----------



## potbellystallion (Aug 15, 2005)

36

6'9'' Tops n Tails


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

343. 6'9" TnT


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

298..6'9 top & tail rod


----------



## BigAl (Jun 12, 2005)

115
6' 9" Tops and Tails


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

314

6'9" tops n tails rod


----------



## Bayou Bandit (Feb 10, 2012)

247 6'6" topwater


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

#87 --- 6'6 tails rod


----------



## Rxblade123 (Nov 20, 2008)

107 - 6'6" Tails


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

488 6'6'' tails


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

36
6-6 tops


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

242
Tops and Tails


----------



## PaulMyers (Aug 19, 2010)

#9

6'6" Topwater Rod!


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

6-9 tops and tails 72


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

420-----6'9" TnT


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

164 top water.

They look good. Guessing that you will have them all at the show to demo?


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

313

Tops N Tails


----------



## tjaracz1 (Jun 28, 2011)

331 
6'6" Tails Rod
(Keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## Fishinista (Jan 24, 2011)

278, 6'9"


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

222 tops n tails 6'9"


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

272 / 6'9" Tops & Tails


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*winning*

#7. 6'-6" topwater


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

#8
Tops and tails 6'9"


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

469
Tops and tails 6'9"


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

128 6'6" tails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*leave a space after your #*

the search function doesn't pick up your number if you don't leave a space. It would be a nice thing to do right? :cop:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

399 tops/tails 6-9


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

444


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

138 

Tops and Tails


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

259 - 6'9" tops and Tails


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

408 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

325


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

262 6'6 tails


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

4/last pick


----------



## bspeckchaser (Jun 4, 2005)

6'6" tails rod ~ #229


----------



## mctrout28 (Dec 20, 2011)

284/6'9" tops and tails


----------



## ACFISH (Jul 28, 2005)

*Ttf rod*

238 6'6" tops


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

6'6"
147


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

274/ 6'9" tops n tails


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

*290* 6'9'' tops and tails


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

101 

6'9" tops/tails


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

264/tops & tails. see ya at the show


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

246
tails


----------



## linwunhao (Nov 11, 2008)

299 / 6'9'' tops and tails


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> #17 and the 6'9" Tops and Tails...........counted 9 duplicate#'s


bro.. tie goes to the FIRST one who said 17..:cop::biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

55 6-6 Topwater.


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

69 6ft 9in Tops & Tails


----------



## Micheletti (Feb 14, 2012)

499/ 6'9''


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

409 - 6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## Baystealth 2230 (Sep 14, 2011)

#281 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

401-Tops and Tails


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

487-6'9 t&t


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

489/ 69 tt


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

137 Tops and Tails


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

33/6'9" Top & Tails Rod:bounce:


----------



## BX21T (Feb 18, 2012)

332/6'9" Tops & Tails Rod


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

1 

6'9"


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

555 6'9" tops and tails 
Hookman


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

211 --- 6-9 Tops & Tails


----------



## BOBBY SIOUX (Jul 9, 2009)

(444/6-9 top&tail Rod ):clover:


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

177 Top and Tails Rod


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

27 6'9"


----------



## Hunt-Fish-Die (Sep 2, 2010)

333 - 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## darb2723 (Feb 25, 2009)

88, Tops n Tails


----------



## Sportsman3535 (Jun 24, 2010)

47
6'9" Top & Tails Rod :dance:


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

180

6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

50 tops/tails 6-9


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

362/6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

46 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

151 tops & tails


----------



## morninwood (Nov 5, 2010)

162 - 6'6" Tails


----------



## possum2 (Mar 7, 2007)

22

6'6" Tail Rod


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

*re contest*

6'9" tops & tails

#33


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

6"9" tops & tails

#33


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

224

6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## boatmanxxx (Jan 2, 2012)

222 
6-9 tops and tails


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

#169
6'9" Top & Tails Rod
"That could win me 1 qty 6'9" great rod!!!"


----------



## jalaniz35 (Jan 16, 2012)

420 6'9" Tops and tail rod


----------



## Spots&Dots19 (Jan 17, 2012)

#19. Tops and tails 6'9"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

148


6'9"


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

*oh yeah*

137 / 6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

#289.63

6'9" Tops and Tails


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

6'9 tops&tails
347


----------



## mghrx (Sep 12, 2004)

#382, 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## PHATROLL (Apr 28, 2010)

143 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## OldLoggerhead (Dec 11, 2011)

316 6/6" topwater rod


----------



## ask Allen (Apr 19, 2011)

# 57 6` 6" Tails


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

462 6 9 tops n tails


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

378 6 9 topsntails


----------



## C.R.A.S.H. (Jul 1, 2011)

082 / 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

335* 6'9'' tops and tails


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't care about these rods because i am fishing on the bank just with long spinning rods built by me(over 10') using atrificials.


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

#427, 6'9'' tops and tails


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

#137 : 6' 6" Top water rod


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*29/6'9 tops and tails*

I think:work:


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

114/6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

275/6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## phillip koenning (Mar 20, 2008)

163 I want the 66 tails rod.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

58

6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## jdye (Nov 2, 2011)

241 /6'9" tops-n-tails


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

276 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

250 6'6" tops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

358/ 6'9 tops and tails


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

My number was already picked, #457 6'6" topwater


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

160 6'9 tops and tails


----------



## rippalipp (Nov 15, 2005)

#18 6'9 tops & tails


----------



## dcous09 (Oct 5, 2009)

292/6'6" Topwater Rod


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

422....6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

235/6'6 tails rod


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

404 
Tops and Tails


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

318/6'9" Tops and Tails


----------



## fatboy0495 (Jan 3, 2012)

*winner*

#139 - 6'-9" Tops and Tails Thanks :fish:


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

167 - 6'6" topwater rod


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

311- 6'9 tops and tails


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

173 tops n tails 6'9 please


----------



## Zfisherman (Aug 11, 2005)

242 Tops and Tails


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

434 / 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

87 6"6" tails rod


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*313*



Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Win the first KILLER-BILT THIN WATER ROD @ the www.houstonfishingshow.com
> 
> Just pick a number between 0-500 and select which rod you want from the 3 Rods below(EX: 299/6'6" Tails Rod).... The 2Cooler that picks the exact or closest number WITHOUT going over wins....Tie goes to the 2Cooler that picked first...Ends FEB 29 th first day of fishing show....we'll post winning number on this thread. Note...Only one pick per 2Cooler
> 
> ...


313
Topwater


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

127 / 6'9" Tops & Tails rod


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

412

6'9" Tops/Tails Rod....


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

274 6' 9'' Tops and Tails


----------



## Rickolitus (Jan 16, 2011)

242


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

341 Topwater Rod 6'6"


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

1


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

286 tops and tail 6'9


----------



## ROADKILL (Oct 29, 2006)

069 6, 9" tops n tails


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

268 / 6'6 Tops N Tails


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

82 

Tops and tails


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

186/ 6'9" Tops N Tails


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

204 / 6'9" Tops and Tails


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

230 - 6' 9" tops n tails


----------



## touchstone (May 14, 2006)

*113*

113

6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

378/6'9" Tops & Tails Rod


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

222 6'9" tops & tails


----------



## TexasTrophyFisher (Feb 14, 2012)

435 6' 9"


----------



## santrigo (Feb 21, 2012)

451 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

190
6'9" tops and tails


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

143/tops and tails 6'9"


----------



## PESCADOR3 (Apr 26, 2011)

358/ 6'6" tails


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

100
6'6" Tails Rod


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

371

I'd like the 6'9" Tops &Tails


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

306
6'9" Top & Tails


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

6'9" Top & Tails Rod
275


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

296/ 6'9" Top and Tails please


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

326/ 6' 6" Tails


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Who won?


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

264 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

365....6'6" topwater. thanks


----------



## Troutonly (Sep 1, 2011)

73
6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## murpmicw (Jan 2, 2007)

409
6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

269
Top & Tails


----------



## patfish (Aug 22, 2005)

480 6 6 tails


----------



## Maybe Someday (Feb 8, 2012)

257
6'9" Tops and tails


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*227 6'6 Tail Please .. Thanks Tal !!*

227 6'6 Tail Please .. Thanks Tal !!


----------



## bill dickschat (Aug 24, 2005)

321 6'6" topwater


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

333/6'9'' top n tails


----------



## stillyakin (Jan 20, 2008)

472
6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

10 - 6'9" top n tail


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

*My Pick*

289
6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## mr crab (Feb 13, 2009)

#222 6-9 tops and tails rod


----------



## KRAZYKARL (Jul 28, 2011)

#28 for the 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

486, you choose my rod, i'll be happy with any!


----------



## PotlickerHater (Jan 12, 2012)

#7, 6'6 tails


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

113 / Topsntails 6'9"


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

46

6-9
Tops/Tails


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

312

6'6 tails


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

204 tops and tails.


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

288 6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

0/6'6" topwater


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

242 top n tails


----------



## bradenwhitaker (Dec 18, 2011)

322
6'6 topwater rod


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

103 / 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

205 / tops and tails


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

*Don't guess these #'s*

Here are most of the guesses so far. I left out some of the repeats if they happened in quick succession and ones over 500.
0
0
1
1
2
4
5
7
7
8
8
8
9
10
11
13
13
17
17
18
19
22
22
22
23
24
27
28
29
33
33
33
35
36
36
37
44
46
46
47
47
50
50
54
55
57
58
59
67
69
69
69
72
73
74
76
77
77
79
82
82
86
87
87
88
88
100
101
103
103
107
111
113
113
113
113
113
114
115
118
122
127
128
131
137
137
137
138
143
143
144
146
147
148
151
155
160
162
163
164
167
169
169
173
177
180
185
186
187
189
190
193
199
204
204
205
210
211
213
218
222
222
222
222
224
227
228
229
229
229
230
231
235
235
237
238
241
242
242
242
242
243
246
247
250
251
252
257
259
262
263
264
264
267
268
269
269
270
272
274
274
275
275
276
278
281
283
284
286
287
288
289
289
290
292
296
297
298
299
302
306
308
311
312
312
313
313
313
314
316
317
318
321
321
322
325
325
326
327
331
332
333
333
333
335
341
343
345
347
347
349
355
357
358
358
362
365
365
369
371
373
374
378
378
382
383
387
389
391
396
399
401
401
402
404
407
408
409
409
412
412
420
420
422
427
433
434
435
444
444
444
450
451
454
457
462
466
469
472
480
486
487
488
489
499
499

Didn't have much to do, LOL
Good Luck


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

^^LOL!!


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

277 6'9" tops and tails


----------



## KingKillaTrout (Dec 24, 2011)

390 6'9 top water and tails


----------



## Kjenningsm (Dec 18, 2007)

*Rod*

141/ 6'6" topwater


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

18/6'9" Top & Tails Rod


----------



## Exodus (Jan 16, 2012)

68/ 6'9"


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

364 6'6 tails


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

175 6'6 Tails


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

420 6'9. thanks!


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

1 - 6'9" tops and tails please


----------



## plasticsnaks (Sep 22, 2009)

#299
6'6" tails


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

247

6'9" Tops & Tails


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

330 6'9 tops n tails


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

212 - 6'6" Topwater Rod


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

129

6'9" top and tails


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

222 6-9 tnt


----------



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

*3/6'9'' Tops & Tails*

Thanks!


----------



## k12 (Feb 4, 2012)

8/6'6" topwater


----------



## SabineKing_409 (May 30, 2010)

330 6'6" tail rod


----------



## Trout Asassin (Feb 10, 2009)

6'9'' tops and tails
#69 Trout Asassin


----------



## Back Bay Entertainment (Dec 20, 2011)

6'9 Tops and Tails 

#25


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

66


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*ttf rod giveaway*

#185 6' 6" tails rod


----------



## Bait'em (Apr 22, 2006)

Number 8

6/9 tops n tails


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*454*_


----------



## Donchi (Jan 16, 2012)

306/ 6'9 Tops n tails


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

So who won?


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*ROD*

68...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

311 6'9" T&T ... oh yeah ... !


----------



## mjesic1 (Feb 27, 2012)

250 6'9" tops n tails


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

222 6'9" tops n tails


----------



## flounderbob (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lucky number 332*

#332, for the 6'9", thanks.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

367/6'9" Tops and tail rod


----------



## StuntGruntLures (Feb 13, 2008)

90 sounds good


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Contest over...Thanks for playing!!!!!

The number is 396....We'll look up winner later.

TTF


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I helped ya out, quick search for '396' in this thread yielded this.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3941750&highlight=396#post3941750

'Taal'


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Rippin_drag said:


> I helped ya out, quick search for '396' in this thread yielded this.
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3941750&highlight=396#post3941750
> 
> 'Taal'


There must be some mistake, that's not my number. Please re-draw. Thank you


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

126 tails


----------



## Taal (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow. I never win anything this is awesome. Headed to pick up a cronarch after work. Thanks TTF. Will love showing this one off.


----------

